# Honey Pecan Pie!!!



## ruthiesbees

Thanks for sharing. Is it necessary to actually boil the honey? I've not cooked with it before and wonder if it changes like sugar syrup does when you boil it...turning into a thicker ball of candy.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

It does not get boiled for very long, so I don't think it goes to the candy stage. It may not be necessary but you may have to cook the pie longer to get it to set.

It would reduce a step and make this even easier.


----------



## huskermonster

OMG, thank you thank you, that is going in the oven next weekend fursur!!!


----------



## blackowl

What?! What?! Thank you for the recipe!!! I'll try this weekend and give my Holly a treat.


----------

